# Newspaper reports on couple married for 80 years



## fightforher

I just read this article on a couple that have been married for 80 years in the paper. A touching happy story. She said the secret to the contentment has been a shared sense of humor and a commitment to work through any problems. 

She also says: "My advice to couples starting out today is to respect each other's feelings and talk things out. If you walk away from a problem, you can't solve it and you'll never know what kind of life you could have had together."

For some reason I found this story very moving. I guess I would like to be in their shoes someday .. telling young couples the secrets of a long lasting happy marriage.


----------



## lace5262

That's awesome! Think the longest I've seen was 70 years.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I google searched for the article... 

Meet the Betars: America's longest-married couple prepares to celebrate 81 years together - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)








..

Still laughing together- since 1932.......how important !




> Mr Betar says their secret is simple: *"Just contentment... with what you have, what you're doing.*"
> 
> "If you think a little bit about what you're doing and if it's wrong and he tries to straighten it out, we straighten it out. And if not, you just try to go along with it," added Ann Betar, now 98 years old.
> 
> The key for the happy couple has been understanding and communicating with their each other in spite of any differences.
> 
> ....
> 
> *Couple has 14 grandchildren, 16 great-grandchildren
> *
> The day the couple tied the knot, the Great Depression was in full swing, King Kong had yet to shake up the silver screen, and future US president John F Kennedy was just a high school student.
> 
> A year later on their first anniversary, the pair were happy to just be eating meal.
> 
> "We were lucky to eat," they both said.
> 
> "I was a fruit peddler and we had a lot of vegetables. We lived on vegetables," added Mr Betar.
> 
> John moved from vegetable peddler, to successful grocer before becoming a realtor.
> 
> Life has not always been easy; the couple lost one daughter and their only son to cancer within the past 15 years.
> 
> "Marriage isn't a lovey-dovey thing for 80 years," said Mrs Betar said.
> 
> "You learn to accept one another's ways of life, agreements, disagreements - disagreements on our children, preparation on bringing up your kids. That was the main interest was your children."
> 
> The Betars now have 14 grandchildren and 16 great-grandchildren.
> 
> The Betars' advice for married couples nowadays: "They expect miracles of each other like, 'You have to agree with me, this is what I want to do,' but it doesn't work that way.
> 
> "Your children are all different. Find out what interests them the most and work on that," Mrs Betar said.


----------



## mishu143

I wish it was that easy. I love seeing and hearing about people who are married for soooooo long. I just wish it was me, and I wasn't having to divorce my guy for him to see that things have to change for the better. Im glad to see people can get it done.


----------

